

Google+ is the fastest website to ever reach 25 Million visitors - trustfundbaby
http://in.reuters.com/article/2011/08/03/idINIndia-58589020110803

======
oldstrangers
"In contrast, it took Facebook about three years to attract 25 million
visitors"

What a stupid comparison. Facebook launched from nothing; Google+ launched
from the world's largest web company with the world's largest web and mobile
audience.

Also, what a horrible article. To quote "according to data released on Tuesday
by comScore. ... comScore noted in a presentation. ... according to comScore.
... comScore data show. ... the data show". Brilliant writing.

~~~
grovulent
Well - it's not entirely stupid. It certainly doesn't mean that Google+ is
more successful in any sense whatsoever (at least - not yet).

But it's an important statistic if you are looking for data about how quickly
large companies can take a slice of an established market if they have a
decent product. How quickly? - well - compare how long it took a startup like
Facebook to do it to Myspace to Google.

It's still useful.

I take it, however, that you see it as stupid because of the implication that
by mentioning the comparison, the article contains an implicature of "Google
is doing better than facebook". When of course - it's not there semantically
at all. What's more, that sort of implicature seems to be cancelled by the
article directly stating that the statistic does not imply success.

It's just funny how people run with their own interpretations of a text. (I'm
a bit aspie... can you tell?)

~~~
oldstrangers
> compare how long it took a startup like Facebook to do it to Myspace to
> Google. It's still useful.

The original comparison still isn't entirely useful in that context. It's as
useful as saying a car going 85mph will get to 90mph faster than a car at
rest. Google+ came out at 85mph, Facebook started in neutral while parked in a
private garage.

A more useful comparison would be how quickly Microsoft took away market share
from Sony with the X-Box. Or the Zune vs the iPod. Or Android vs the iPhone...
etc.

------
grovulent
A lot of my friends have had a negative reaction to Google Plus because of the
lack of their close friends being on there. So I wrote this:

[https://plus.google.com/117405082753493075236/posts/JG3LWfMf...](https://plus.google.com/117405082753493075236/posts/JG3LWfMfs7p)

------
newobj
I had a stretch of about 36 hours without any activity in my stream. A single
friend is responsible for about 90% of the activity in my stream. So yeah,
"visitors" might be a good word to describe the traffic, because "active
users" sure isn't.

~~~
jdelsman
Maybe for you, but I have an update about every hour or less -- during non-
peak times, even! (I am in China; most of my friends are in the US)

------
jamesteow
This stat would mean a lot more to me if it weren't such a sausage party. I'm
doing my part to post as much interesting content as I can.

------
BonoboBoner
and also the fastest in losing them again? I dont see much activity in
people's feeds.

~~~
chrischen
Are you in their circles? It could be that they aren't sharing publicly.

